# Battery dead after sitting a few days!!



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a 2008 2500 hd wit an 8' uni mount converted to the three port iso. truck side. I plowed approx 24 hrs on the day after xmas. the truck sat for approx 4 days. I went to restart monday for work truck dead!!! I jumped it and after it started it ran perfect. I figured it was the cold weather or lights left on. well I plowed 20 hrs again this past thursday. I noticed about a 2-3 volt drop while plowing (never had problem before). and the truck was dead after sitting this weekend. I dont see the battery being bad yet but know anything is possible. I just dont get why it is dead once in a while!! How much voltage drop is normal while plowing it shoots back up to 14 about 1 min after I drive off lot!!


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

bad connection somewhere.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

if you are leaving your control connected or the plow wiring connecting it could be drawing power slowly like leaving an interior light on.

Mine did this and it is becasue the constant power wire I connected to does not shut off when the keys are turned off. The only good one I could get to was a power outlet, aka cigarette lighter, and in my truck the power outlets do not shut off with the ignition


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I had the same problem with my Mitsi. I had a master switch installed, no more problems.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

A couple volt drop on the gauge is normal while actually using the plow.

The dead battery issue is due to the incorrect placement of the plow harness power wire. It needs to be connected to a keyed ONLY ignition source. Otherwise the Iso module and controller draw constant power thus draining the battery.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ what he said!


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Friend of ours had same problem, ended up being the factory acc. light switch/button on dash for future beacon install. His son pushed the button on, he never saw it . Dealer found it, no more problem.


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone it must be the switched wire!! I mean how would you know I had it wired to a toggle switch?? I will wire it to a proper switched. I have a single battery and a tray installed for a second. Simple yes or no in your opinion is it worth it??


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

If you are using the plow motor a lot ,ie: swing ,up down, and at night, headlights and flashers, at low Rpm you can run your battery down, Check your voltage at idle, should read 14v or higher. We do a lot of commercial lots at night and have equiped all are rigs with high output alternators and dual batteries as well as charge rate gauges. Also make sure that you turn off the switch on the control box at the end of the day. If problem persists you can simply unplug the plow harness.


----------



## chips (Dec 31, 2008)

Had the same problem. Its the switch for the roof markers. Has to be in the off position, if on and key off, its still on.


----------

